
The Science of Why It's Too Hot for Some Planes to Fly in the Southwest U.S - ranit
https://www.forbes.com/sites/marshallshepherd/2017/06/20/the-science-of-why-its-too-hot-for-some-planes-to-fly-in-the-southwest-u-s/#167669cf54ce
======
mbonzo
I love this article's conclusion. At the end of the day it doesn't matter
whether or not you believe in global warming. Fact is, the climate is
literally changing and it's important to stay informed about other unexpected
consequences of it so that we can all be prepared.

